# New rules on bump stocks



## Kaldak (Dec 19, 2018)

Acting Attorney General Matthew Whitaker announces that the Department of Justice has amended the regulations of ATF, clarifying that bump stocks fall within the definition of "machine gun" under federal law.

*What You Should Know?*


Bump-stock-devices allow a semiautomatic firearm to shoot more than one shot with a single trigger pull.
The new rule goes into effect 90 days from the date of publication in the Federal Register.
 
*What's Next?*

ATF has created a new page to discuss options available for current owners of bump-stock-type firearms to allow them time to get rid of them by the effective date of the final rule. Owners can destroy the device by either melting, shredding, or crushing it. To learn more about destroying the devices, visit www.atf.gov/rules-and-regulations/bump-stocks/how-to-destroy

The second option for owners is to turn them in. It is preferred that owners contact their nearest ATF office to make an appointment. To find the location of your nearest ATF office visit: www.atf.gov/contact/local-atf-offices.

Bump Stocks | Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 19, 2018)

Let's see what the courts say.
3rd options should have been register the weapon as a NFA item.
There also should be some sort of buy-back to reimburse owners who bought a legal device.


----------



## J. (Dec 19, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> *What You Should Know?*
> 
> 
> Bump-stock-devices allow a semiautomatic firearm to shoot more than one shot with a single trigger pull


That is factually inaccurate, every round fired using a bump stock is the product of a single trigger pull. The same effect of bump firing can be achieved with or without the stock. It is not a machine gun (multiple rounds fired via single trigger pull).

I do not see bump stocks as useful, but why are we even allowing individuals in government that do not know what they are talking about, create laws using justifications and wording that are flat out lies. I have an issue with that.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 19, 2018)

Bump stocks are dumb, but why in the fuck would DOJ even care about them. You can bump fire any semi automatic rifle without a bump stock.

No legislation, no discussion amongst the people,  just a ruling from an unelected group of government tyrants, telling all of you how to live your lives...

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Thomas  Jefferson


----------



## Topkick (Dec 19, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Bump stock are dumb, but why in the fuck would DOJ even care about them. You can bump fire any semi automatic rifle without a bump stock.
> 
> No legislation, no discussion amongst the people,  just a ruling from an unelected group of government tyrants, telling all of you how to live your lives...
> 
> "The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure,” Thomas  Jefferson



The secret recipe is out. If bad people want bump stocks, they'll get bump stocks.


----------



## DC (Dec 19, 2018)

Topkick said:


> The secret recipe is out. If bad people want bump stocks, they'll get bump stocks.


And hicap mags, body armor, grenades. Idiots think laws stop bad people. Insanity 101


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm not an expert on bump-stocks, but do they even have serial numbers or need a background check? If not, isn't this all political fanfare with no teeth until post-crime? Keep it and who knows?

ETA: Not advocating anything unlawful, just trying to understand how this will be realistically enforced, if it survives the courts.


----------



## AWP (Dec 19, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Bump stock are dumb, but why in the fuck would DOJ even care about them.



The asshole in Vegas used one, this is a knee-jerk reaction for political capital.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 20, 2018)

The issue is that it establishes a precedent, and the Democrats can use it to retroactively declare all AR-15's as "machine guns".

Trump fucked his base on this one and it may cost him two years from now.


----------



## Box (Dec 20, 2018)

So much for the POTUS protecting the guns rights of American citizens....


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 20, 2018)

Box said:


> So much for the POTUS protecting the guns rights of American citizens....


Or, you know, creating actual legislation to protect those rights instead of just throwing an EO at it. Absolutely unacceptable.

Do Americans want Democrats to be able to circumvent the 2nd via EO and take away their guns? Cause this is how you do it.


----------



## runninrunninrunnin (Dec 20, 2018)

I guess at this rate binary triggers are next?


----------



## Box (Dec 21, 2018)

Rubber bands and bootlaces are next....


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2018)

Pretty soon we'll be Britain and need a permit for butter knives.


----------

